
Mailsploit – effective sender spoofing - N0RMAN
https://www.mailsploit.com/index
======
discreditable
Their sheet[1] of affected clients shows Thunderbird as WONTFIX, but that
label is on only one of five bugs in bugzilla relating to mailsploit[2],
specifically 1423440[3] for which I think the WONTFIX rationale is correct:

> There is nothing wrong with having: "Men @ Work" <menatwork@example.com>

> People use this and complain if it doesn't work, see bug 1359774.

1\.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jkb_ZybbAoUA43K902lL...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jkb_ZybbAoUA43K902lL-
sB7c1HMQ78-fhQ8nowJCQk/htmlview)

2\.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1423430](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1423430)

3\.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1423440](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1423440)

